# Most Anglers Love To Eat. Let us see your grill photos?



## LenHarris (Dec 18, 2007)

Most anglers love to eat.

Lets see your grill in FULL DROOL action?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Not a grill but...............










it does has some "drool factor".


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

I want to be invited to your BBQ's spanky...food looks great.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thank you Shanny, I am pretty proud of the rig and the food that comes off it. I have cooked for a few guys who are on this site, and have plans to cook for a couple more this summer.Never know, Might run into ya some day!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Not grillin but here's some fish. This is some smoked stergeon from Black Lake spearing season from this winter. The neighbors did well this year with two family members both taking 90# fish.


----------

